# Hoyt MT sport, with Zr 200 limbs (resize draw lenght)



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Action, check out this link to the Hoyt MT Sport specs. http://www.hoyt.com/assets/tune_charts/MTSportZR200_2002_New.pdf

You can see that the MT came with several different cam variations. It could also be upgraded to the first generation Cam & 1/2, which would be easier to find.

What I'm not sure of is where you'd be on peak weight, with some of the conversions.

You could place a "Want To Buy" in the AT classifieds for a shorter DL cam set, but they'd be hard to find is my bet.

You could easily locate a "B" or "C" Cam & 1/2 for a reasonable sum $50-70, and have a set of strings made up from several guys on the forum for $50 or so. The MT was not super fast, but they were quiet and stable to shoot, and worth the modest sum to convert. And, you can resell the cams on AT when you're done to cut your costs.


----------



## ActionJackson06 (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for the help.
do you think this is worth trying to salvage and shoot?
or should i try to sell it and get something newer, that is a better fit?


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

Well, it depends. (Lousy answer, I know)

If you can locate a set of Cam & 1/2 Cams ($50), and a set of string/cables ($50) for $100 or so, it will definately make a decent deer shooter. If you have $300 or so in change, you can pick up a used bow on AT that will surely work.

For example, I just bought a 60lb Ultramag from one of the guys, in nearly new condition, for $215. The limbs alone were more than that from Hoyt.

If you're a younger shooter, with some growth in your future, spending big bucks for a bow that will be too short in 2 years doesn't make sense. But the MT with a set of cams that will match your draw length, will be good for hunting for many years to come, and will be a good backup bow even longer.


----------



## treeelfking (Aug 4, 2010)

*resize draw lenght*

im in the same boat here and would like to know what cam i should or need to get. any help here would be great


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

Wish you well on whatever you do !


----------

